# alum creek musky



## mrw2713 (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone have any tips on catching musky at alum? 
Like what lure size, color, where to fish, trolling or casting? 
Fished the lake for the first time last summer along the west side,
Had one fish on, felt like a big one but he spit the hook before we 
Could tell what it was. Any tips and pointers would be really appreciated.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't fish it when the water's low or you'll lose your expensive baits...


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Trolling north of Cheshire rd closer to the 36/37 bridge can be good. Hug the break lines and try changing depths frequently. Use smaller brighter plugs, 5-8", get them set at different depths and keep playing with speed and depth until you get a hit or two. Usually there are fish in there and when you can find them and what they want, you can have a good day. Trolling just let's you do this a lot faster than casting. Of course it's not guaranteed, I've been skunked on Alum many more times than I have had multi-fish days, but that area seems to be good in the fall at least.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I was thinking the spillway. My bad.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I caught 2 within 10 cast on the north side of the 36/37 rip rap last fall during a bass tournament. Crawdad pattern crankbait dives 6'. One was 30" the other was only 15" or so


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

almost any shore line on Alum can produce fish, and some open water drop offs too....I catch them while saugeye trolling.


----------



## mrw2713 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone ill give it a shot and let ya know if i have any success. I got my fingers crossed hoping to get my first musky this year!


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I mainly fish the lake on my boat, but have caught some in the spillway but it gets hit hard. Don't overlook pounding dirt/ wadding the creek, I hve caught from spillway to down past westerville. I love targeting them, but it sure has put a damper on my pocket book losing a lure. 

Some of my best luck has come on Large Mepps and buzz baits 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Caught this at Alum yesterday out of my kayak. 1st fish out of the new kayak, 1st fish of 2014 and 1st ever musky for me. Fished shallow water slow and bumping bottom with a large bass rattle trap (red). Caught in my first 5 mins of fishing. He hit in 4' of water within 10' of the bank


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice muskie! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mrw2713 (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow that is a nice fish! Bet it took you for a little ride in your kayak huh! 
Thanks for the tips and for sharing your pic!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I was anchored down because of the wind yesterday. But it was a fun fight.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

yep spring time is shallow.... a lot of bass fisherman catch them pounding the wood and banks they follow the bait in the coves....or shallows as it warms up 
Nice fish!!


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Boosted, congrats on your first fish out of the new yak, and a nice fish at that!!!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks! it was fun!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Thanks! it was fun!


It's all downhill from here on out!!!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

You need to get your kayak out and go musky hunting with me


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice fish they r a bladt


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one. Plan on hitting Alum this weekend, can't wait.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Those bibs are ruined now! Low I had that one last fall hit the carpet just barely and oh my gosh I about replaced the carpet! Lol they smell like shad times 10. Nice job though!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Those are actually $220 snowboard pants. Haven't checked them yet but I hope they are clean now.


----------



## hook.set (Jun 22, 2011)

Sweet fish man! 
I hit the south end today in my kayak but no luck. Heading back tomorrow to redeem myself. First time getting the yak out in 7 months and it was a good time regardless. The water was calm and mostly deserted.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> You need to get your kayak out and go musky hunting with me


Text me a day or two before and I'm there. Wasn't able to check out CF this past weekend due to the snow squall on Saturday...


----------

